# blank insulated lunch bags?



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

anyone know who carries these bags as blanks?


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

looks like a custom bag that they had made. haven't seen a bag like that.


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

I've seen them for sale but only from china. looking for someone in the us. :-(


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I went to their site and it looks like it is a simple neoprene construction similar to the wine coolers made the same way. 

Very very easy to make. Not sure if I am missing something not having one in hand but it would be under $10 cost to make one. Perfect item for someone wanting to do basic cut and sew with no need of wide format equipment. 

May just order one to get a better idea if this is something we would offer our teams.


----------



## texemb (Dec 2, 2005)

I have one of those coolers, it has a zipper on the interior. I think it's imported from China.


----------



## robi1011 (Oct 24, 2007)

Any luck on finding a supplier in the USA?


----------



## casemakerbyday (Apr 15, 2013)

I would also love to know if these are carried anywhere in the US! Great item!


----------



## Graph X (Apr 22, 2011)

Try Nissun Cap, in Chino, Ca. They carry large variety of bags!


----------



## casemakerbyday (Apr 15, 2013)

No luck at Nissun Cap.


----------



## Graph X (Apr 22, 2011)

I found a Liberty Bag - recycled cooler bag, pg#287 in Americanasportswear.com. This company is located in Santa Fe Springs, California. It might work for you!


----------



## casemakerbyday (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks, those could work. I really loved the neoprene, because it was washable. I have 4 kids, and we go through a ton of lunch boxes once they get nasty.


----------



## Graph X (Apr 22, 2011)

yep...I hear you!
Hope they work out for you!


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

Product Detail for MP051 - DyeTrans.com
What about this?


----------



## Graph X (Apr 22, 2011)

It's kinda small, it's a mini! I buy from Conde as well, I like that I can pick-up and not pay for shipping!


----------



## FinePointSharpie (Jun 4, 2013)

Has anyone pressed the Conde Lunch tote? I haven't done any items yet with the panel sewn in like that - but I have a request for custom lunch totes.

Any tips would be appreciated!

Also - has anyone found a larger size like the OP was looking for?


----------



## casemakerbyday (Apr 15, 2013)

The Conde lunch bag looks interesting. It's difficult to tell from the photo. It does seem like a small size though. Not sure many people's lunches would fit in there?


----------

